# When is the Breeding Season of Pigeons?



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Q1. Hi I am very much new for Pigeons and i wanna know when is the breeding season of 
Pigeons?

Q2. How can it be recognised that which one is Male and which one is Female?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many pigeons do you have? Pigeons will breed year round in a loft, if allowed. Ferral pigeons will sometimes even breed outside during the cold months, but not always. But in a loft, where shelter and food and water are not a problem, they can go all year around. Though that wouldn't be good for them, so people exchange their eggs for fake eggs, which they believe to be real, and so will set them and try to hatch them. It stops them from just keep on having eggs. You can't really tell for sure the sex, until one lays an egg. That would be the female. LOL. As they get to be around 3 or maybe 4 months old, the males usually will act more aggressive than the females, and pursue the females around. You can sometimes get a pretty good idea by watching them, but like I said, you can't be sure.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with with Jay, and mine breed year round!


----------

